# Themers Wanted.



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I took a drawable res folder and themed some icons so that they are red. I have tried before to make a apk, and I just cant do it. If someone would like to help take my icons and turn them into a theme, i would be very very very happy! Thanks


----------



## lmt1979 (Jul 1, 2011)

Have you tried a simple "injection" of your modified icons into an existing theme for starters? If you use 7zip you can swap them out without breaking the signing on the apks.


----------

